# New oase biomaster 250 thermo leaking



## niknaksky (15 Jan 2017)

Just setup my new oase 250 biomaster and it leaked all over the carpet Mrs went mad.

So I thought I hadn't seated it correctly so took it to the kitchen and took it apart.

I checked the seal and it seems OK put it back together and had it running fine so thought it was fixed.

Set it backup and as soon as I tilted it to get it into position water started flowing out the side where it is meant to seal ? 

Any ideas before I send it back?


----------



## niknaksky (15 Jan 2017)

Oh and water comes out the prime button as well when priming


----------



## Maple (15 Jan 2017)

I just set up my new oase 350 biomaster thermo a couple of days ago, and the very first time I turned it on it started leaking from the sides as well. 

I've really struggled to remove a thermometer out of it, and then to refit it. I tried to turn the filter on while I knew the thermometer hole was not sealed properly, and it started leaking the moment I turned it on. So I removed the head and tried to lock the thermometer in, and after a couple of minutes of struggling it locked itself in very easily. I still don't know what I was doing wrong. Probably wasn't aligning it properly. 

So on the second attempt, with the thermometer sealed, I turned it on and it was not leaking.

The primer button was leaking on the first attempt as well.


----------



## niknaksky (15 Jan 2017)

Cool thanks for that matey.
So try reset the thermometer and give it another go.

Will try again tomorrow cheers for your help.


----------



## FishKingJack (16 Jan 2017)

Hi, I have the biomaster Thermo 350, the priming button will leak when used but only if the canister has already filled with water. you must also ensure that when you lock the unit with the two sliders that the inlet and outlet side is unlocked 1st and locked last. Hope this helps!


----------



## niknaksky (16 Jan 2017)

Cheers mate more info is a great help might finish work early and have another go before the mrs gets home just in case.


----------



## GHNelson (16 Jan 2017)

Just ordered the Oase FiltoSmart Thermo 100  Filter last week .....I hope this is going to be a pain in the rectum to run!............
I may cancel it as its out of stock at the moment!........
hoggie


----------



## niknaksky (16 Jan 2017)

Hopefully it is just me being silly and not putting it together properly but I dont recall having this problem in the past and I have had quite a few filters over the years.


----------



## KipperSarnie (16 Jan 2017)

The Eden filters I believe are the forerunners to the Biomaster, I have a few that I bought cheap because of the Oase name change.
All leaked & I found the "O" rings seal, in my opinion to be of the wrong section / thickness?
As an ex hydraulics engineer I have more "O" rings & seals than Ann Summers or London zoo so it was easy for me to overcome the problem.

If replacing seals try any industrial bearing suppliers or hydraulic hose people like Pertek take the part with you it is only pence to get a couple of sizes, most can even make one while you wait.


----------



## GHNelson (16 Jan 2017)

Indeed......but the filter shouldn't leak around the priming button!
That's a major flaw/issue!


----------



## KipperSarnie (16 Jan 2017)

Agreed 
I'm not trying to defend Oase just offering information.
I would assume it is also an "O" ring seal on the prime button, cheap & normally very effective seals designed to distort even at very high pressure & thus making the seal even better.
"O" rings can leak at first possibly due to sitting in place on the shelf in the filter but after a few "wet" pumps they should seal.
The problem I had with the Eden filters was the heater blanking cap seal everything fine unless I stopped the filter the it would leak as I say I changed the "O" ring section size, I didn't check but possibly swapped a metric for the imperial equivalent.


----------



## FishKingJack (16 Jan 2017)

The primer only leaks once the canister is full, you shouldnt need to press the primer more than twice to get the syphon running. In all my external filters pressing the prime button has caused it to leak slightly when the canister is full, that is due to it trying to purge air(which there is none of).


----------



## FishKingJack (16 Jan 2017)

hogan53 said:


> Indeed......but the filter shouldn't leak around the priming button!
> That's a major flaw/issue!


Hogan, this company are also selling them and they update if not instock so should have plenty of them.......
http://www.water-garden.co.uk/cat/indoor-aquatics/aquarium-filters


----------



## GHNelson (16 Jan 2017)

Cheers Jack
Its already on order ...... the 8th January.......       https://www.gardensite.co.uk/aquatics/oase-filtosmart-thermo-100-aquarium-external-filter.htm
hoggie


----------



## FishKingJack (16 Jan 2017)

Ive installed the FiltoSmart Thermo on a customers tank they are really simple to install except there isnt a priming button, you need to pre-fill the canister (remove the heater and pour in through that hole) once filled the pump then starts the syphon working. (just to save you having to figure it out when it arrives  )


----------



## niknaksky (16 Jan 2017)

That did it removed the heater, repeated it no more leaks.

Running great and quite quiet.

Thanks for all the info people :0)


----------

